# [PIC] 24 Years Old: Wrinkles Under Eyes Due to Bad Habits?



## Valentine77 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Since I was a young girl, I have already been plagued with dark circles under my eyes. But recently, it has worsened and now I even have wrinkles! I just noticed these lines about a week ago.

I'm just 24 years old (almost 25) and have developed undereye wrinkles due to:
-Lack of Sleep (I only get 5-6 hours of quality sleep per night)
-Lack of Water (I rarely get 8 glasses of water per day)
-Lack of Exercise (haven't been consistent, but I am underweight, not overweight)
-Staring at the Computer/Mobile Phone Screen for 14 hours+ a day.

-Junk Food
-Stress

This habit has been going on for several years.

My eyes are now tired and chronically bloodshot.

I was using a Dior eye cream prior to these wrinkles and even that did not stop these from forming.
I have just started to put coconut oil underneath my eyes, hoping they would disappear.

I am depressed because I have done this to myself. I would not be as upset if I was 35, since wrinkles would be expected. But I am just 24!

I want to get rid of these wrinkles for at least 10 more years and prevent new wrinkles. I have already started to change my habits.

I am still young and do not want fillers yet. What kind of alternative options do I have for treatment?







Thanks for everything!


----------



## Becca_y (Jan 15, 2015)

Valentine77 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Since I was a young girl, I have already been plagued with dark circles under my eyes. But recently, it has worsened and now I even have wrinkles! I just noticed these lines about a week ago.
> 
> ...


Yes, all those bad habits you mentioned are the reasons caused your eye bag, dark circle and wrinkles.

In a day, 11pm - 2am is the best repairing time for skin, you have to make sure you are fall a sleep in this period.

Eye skin is the weakest of the face, its thickness is just 1/4 of our face. Often stay up late and face to computer radiation will cause eye fatigue and dehydrated. This will cause poor blood circulation that it can't eliminate melanin. And this is what makes dark circle.

Eye wrinkle is the warning sign of aging, this will easily shows your age. This is due to the collagen and nutrition are easy to be loss which affect metabolism and damage elastic fibers. This is what causes eye wrinkles.

I strongly advice you strengthen the moisturizing of eye, promote blood circulation of eye. First solve the dark circles then the eye bags and wrinkles.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 15, 2015)

Honestly it looks like normal aging to me-- don't stress your beautiful self out further! Wrinkles and aging are natural and looking perfect and airbrushed only happens in magazines.


----------



## ZheRooH (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm 27 and I have those too!

I have collegues that are in their 30's that don't have those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did have a bad habit of not removing make up before going to sleep. (not doing that anymore)

Also could it be from removing eye make up and pressing to hard?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 16, 2015)

Bad habits play a big role yes, but so do genetics, and your skin type. Usually, women with dry skin show signs of aging faster than ladies with oily and combination skin. Try to get plenty of sleep and drink more water, and don't sweat the small stuff - it will be beneficial for your entire body, not just the skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Valentine77 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the answers so far!

I have oily/combination skin. _VERY_ Oily T-zone and nose, but the cheek/chin area is pretty normal, with dry patches here and there.

I also have a roundish face, with pretty chubby cheeks for being underweight.

I've been told by everyone that I will age well because of my facial structure, ethnicity (I have Asian genes), and skin type, so that is why I am upset that I did this to myself at this age. =(

I don't think my parents got wrinkles this early in life either. So I really think I ruined myself!

I kinda already know the "how" and the "why" part of why my under-eye wrinkles appeared.

Right now, I just want to know_ if I can get rid of my existing wrinkles and prevent more from forming for at least a decade_.

For starters, any good products I can use that really works? Any facial treatments at the dermatologist/esthetician?


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 3, 2015)

You should try to improve your habits if you want to see improvement. 

I have been using *Vaseline* (applied gently around and under my eyes) as a moisturizer at night, and it has worked better for me than any other moisturizer ( I also have very sensitive skin, esp around my eyes, and it is the only thing that has never caused me irritation).  After cleansing your face before bed, dab some Vaseline (*gently*, with very little pressure - no rubbing ) around and under eyes while your skin is still damp (it will help lock in some of the moisture better).

*Make sure any facial products you use do not contain alcohol* (alcohol dries out skin, and can be especially damaging to the delicate sensitive skin around the eyes). 

When cleansing, apply or removing eye makeup, be sure to be as *gentle* as possible (never pull or rub).

I also recommend* sleeping more upright *(with an extra pillow or two), as this will help less blood pool under your eyes while you sleep (less dark circles).

For wrinkles and general skin health, I recommend drinking more water, green tea and taking a supplement like Hydraplenish *Hyaluronic Acid* and/or Biosil daily.  (They help plump skin from within, hence less wrinkles).  Astaxathin and* vitamin C* are also important antioxidants to keep skin looking young. 

(* tip:  Adding lemon to green tea will help improve its effects)

Be sure to also wear *sunscreen *every single day, and lastly

*reduce*/eliminate *sugar *and alcohol *in your diet* (sugar depletes collagen in the skin,and alcohol can dry out skin). Incorporate more fresh fruits and veggies (rich in water and vitamins) into your diet instead.


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 14, 2015)

Valentine77 said:


> Thanks for all the answers so far!
> 
> I have oily/combination skin. _VERY_ Oily T-zone and nose, but the cheek/chin area is pretty normal, with dry patches here and there.
> 
> ...


I am also Asian, my skin is olive, normal  and I am 70 no wrinkles around eyes but slight wrinkle on forehead which is covered by bangs.  I spend around 8 hours in front of a screen most days but I keep strictly to 9-5 Mondays to Fridays.   Genetics come into it for sure BUT


try to get 8 hours sleep per night - do you have to spend that amount of time in front of a screen for your job or are you just addicted?
have your eyes checked to make sure you don't need glasses
try to drink more water, stay away from carbonated drinks
do try to eat more salads and fruit rather than pizzas and burgers, even subs are better
invest in a good product I use Monsia Skincare (a skin renewal system)
I hope this helps you.   I am sure you will be able to come back from the brink, don't despair and try to de-stress by closing your eyes every hour or so while you are in front of the screen, take a couple of deep breaths, stand up, throw your arms around and shake yourself before sitting down again.   Hang in there.


----------



## Amaliya Khan (Feb 16, 2015)

I had the same issues that you had.. I used to sleep very less and was super stressed and did not drink a lot of water and ate not so well either. I think many of us have been through this phase at some point in our lives. They go so so and that I started to look very ugly and was ashamed of my own face

so I decided to sleep early and sleep peacefully and started to eat healthy in general and I also used Dark Circles eye cream from Silvex Cosmetics because of the precious peptides and lots of natural extracts that helped with the dark eyes, wrinkles and ugliness in general around the eyes.. after 2 months with that cream and some changes in my life, it was much much better!


----------



## sophialewis (Feb 20, 2015)

I totally agree with ParadiseLost on this one, you should improve your habits. A beautiful and healthy face enhances your personality.


----------



## Lauren Renee (Feb 25, 2015)

just bycott your bad habits and ur problem will easily solved and if it is still showing such problems then concerned a good skin docter   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Youthful19 (Mar 14, 2015)

Bad habits do play a huge role. My friend sleeps 7-8 hours a day and go through the daily skincare routine (wash&gt;tone&gt;moisturize) and sometimes with the scrub and masks. More importantly, she drinks lots of water. 

Her skin looks great, with some occasional blackheads. But still radiant and without the signs of aging. 

First off, I would suggest drinking lots of water and sleep well.


----------



## Catherine-Brion (Apr 5, 2016)

Fortunately Dear Valentine , You are facing only extrinsic aging in which you can beat it by truing these bad habits into good ones .I recommend you to :

- Sleep well ( at least 7 to 8 hours )

- Drink water as mush as you can and don't forget to drink a glass of water after you woke up as its good for cleaning your face.

- Start working out with simple exercise

- eat healthy Food

- Concerning the huge time spent at computer/mobile you can decrease that by involving in more activities such as reading Books , leaning stuff like cooking ... etc 

And finally I believe that 90% of your problem comes from stress . Believe me . There is nothing in this world worth stressing for .turn your life into a better life , a happier one . begin by working out , reading book , watching happy movies and get rid of those news . get rid of your negative friends .... etc.

I really hope you could get back to the track . Good Luck


----------



## Brooke Shores (Apr 20, 2016)

no offense... your post sounds OCD.  It's hard to see when you're self conscious.  some wrinkles are normal under the eye.  stop focusing on tiny things :glasses:


----------



## ShanieSwift (May 12, 2021)

Yes it's true but btw I am 55 and have recently noticed the wrinkles under my eyes seem to be getting worse maybe due to my bad habits. I have been using only under eye cream of dermalmd since I was about 20 and this is by far the best one. In just 2 days of using twice a day I can already see a difference.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (May 26, 2021)

For deep wrinkles under the eyes, apply a retinol-based product to increase cell turnover. For sudden wrinkles under the eyes, apply a Hyaluronic Acid-based serum to hydrate the skin.


----------



## JessicaTurnbull (Nov 23, 2021)

I highly recommend Under eye treatment of dermalmd and Love this serum, it’s hydrating, soothing, reduces bags and fine lines. I’m starting to show wrinkles under my eyes, should gave used eye creams before now, I can def see they are improving. The packaging is cooling. Only thing is it can cause my eye to water at times, unsure why but I have an issue at times using it..


----------



## janellerowie (Nov 26, 2021)

A part of what was said above is spot on but for me, your best bet on this one is getting enough sleep, changing your diet, and getting regular exercise.

So storytime, I'm 25 now and have been having the same issue. I work in marketing specifically content marketing which entails a ton of different tasks which are connected to each other. To give you an overview here is a list of what I am to implement every day for content. Which means I'm on my laptop pretty much most of my shift. I gained about the weight I lost when I was 22 in just a span of 3 months. When I noticed it I immediately went to a doctor he said going for serums and other treatments can help but changing your lifestyle would give you quicker results. Our body is connected in every way and changing just wee bit of habit will help.

I inserted a photo below just to give you a look at my progress.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Nov 27, 2021)

janellerowie said:


> A part of what was said above is spot on but for me, your best bet on this one is getting enough sleep, changing your diet, and getting regular exercise.
> 
> So storytime, I'm 25 now and have been having the same issue. I work in marketing specifically content marketing which entails a ton of different tasks which are connected to each other. To give you an overview here is a list of what I am to implement every day for content. Which means I'm on my laptop pretty much most of my shift. I gained about the weight I lost when I was 22 in just a span of 3 months. When I noticed it I immediately went to a doctor he said going for serums and other treatments can help but changing your lifestyle would give you quicker results. Our body is connected in every way and changing just wee bit of habit will help.
> 
> I inserted a photo below just to give you a look at my progress.


That's a pretty extensive list, and definitely explains why you developed the problem. I think you are making good progress though


----------



## janellerowie (Nov 29, 2021)

annag38.nyc said:


> That's a pretty extensive list, and definitely explains why you developed the problem. I think you are making good progress though


Awww appreciate it.


----------



## BeautyMaxx (Dec 2, 2021)

janellerowie said:


> A part of what was said above is spot on but for me, your best bet on this one is getting enough sleep, changing your diet, and getting regular exercise.
> 
> So storytime, I'm 25 now and have been having the same issue. I work in marketing specifically content marketing which entails a ton of different tasks which are connected to each other. To give you an overview here is a list of what I am to implement every day for content. Which means I'm on my laptop pretty much most of my shift. I gained about the weight I lost when I was 22 in just a span of 3 months. When I noticed it I immediately went to a doctor he said going for serums and other treatments can help but changing your lifestyle would give you quicker results. Our body is connected in every way and changing just wee bit of habit will help.
> 
> I inserted a photo below just to give you a look at my progress.


I can literally imagine how hectic your schedule is but you still look pretty though!


----------



## Rachel Dowson (Dec 3, 2021)

I used to have the same problem. And I watched a YouTube video teaches you how to do eye massage to get rid of dark circles. It really worked after a week. You can try to do the eye massage.


----------



## skyjones1411 (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm 28 and Dermal MD under-eye serum is the only under-eye serum that really helps. It's amazing!! I have had dark circles since childhood, which I hate and I don’t use foundation or any concealers, so I found this product very useful and compliments my undereye skin very well.


----------



## Skinformation (Aug 5, 2022)

Valentine77 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Since I was a young girl, I have already been plagued with dark circles under my eyes. But recently, it has worsened and now I even have wrinkles! I just noticed these lines about a week ago.
> 
> ...


Hi. I just posted a thread about this about a week ago. Here's the link to it:- Depression Stress Can Cause Wrinkles And Premature Aging


----------

